

Show HN: Foundbite, a sound-based social network for Android - mendez
http://foundbite.co

======
mendez
Hi HN,

I'm the founder of Foundbite, we're a two person team working out of London
building an app that revolves around capturing, sharing and exploring sound!

There are tonnes of photo and video apps, but very few for the sounds we hear
around us every day even though they play a big part of the atmosphere and
feeling of a place or experience.

As well as having the normal feed, profile and following Foundbite also has an
interactive soundscape/ map of the world that allows you to find a place
you're interested in and listen to the sounds that have been recorded there.

People have been using Foundbite to capture the sounds of nature, sports
events and music. Here are some great examples: Street Music in New Orleans:
[https://foundbite.co/8408101742](https://foundbite.co/8408101742) Bullet
train in Taiwan:
[https://foundbite.co/3188702070](https://foundbite.co/3188702070) Lighthouse
on Rhode Island:
[https://foundbite.co/6846855499](https://foundbite.co/6846855499) A mountain
stream in Italy:
[https://foundbite.co/9459134084](https://foundbite.co/9459134084)

Yesterday, we launched on Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.foundbite....](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.foundbite.droid))
but we also have a Windows Phone app ([http://windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/foundbite/243343f7-3...](http://windowsphone.com/en-
us/store/app/foundbite/243343f7-36e4-454d-8bbd-b15d447037ab)) and currently
working on iPhone.

Would love to get some feedback, and chat about the idea with anyone who's
interested!

